# Zatoichi



## Han_Tsu_Ki (Apr 9, 2004)

I just watched the movie Zatoichi and I thought that it was excellent. I would like to hear some thoughts from anyone else who has seen the movie, particularly about zatoichi's style.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 10, 2004)

Its a great fictional character series.

There is a new remake of it coming to the theaters

http://www.apple.com/trailers/miramax/zatoichi.html

http://office-kitano.co.jp/zatoichi/

Enjoy

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Andi (Apr 10, 2004)

I saw it last night too. I enjoyed it, thought it was very good. There were lots of random little sequences and background details that were quite mental- amused me quite a lot. That wannabe samurai fella was pretty funny. Can't really comment on the swordmanship, I'm not a sword art connoisseur, but the occasional moments that highlighted the tactics were useful to a laymen like myself. The bit where Shinkichi (sp? the nephew) teaches those three lads was funny too. Hehe. Well done Kitano.


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki (Apr 10, 2004)

By chance, does anyone know if a soundtrack has been released? I would like to buy it if I could.


----------



## Andi (Apr 10, 2004)

Is this what you're after? Looks a bit steep.


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki (Apr 11, 2004)

ouch... out of my price range. o well, thanks.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Apr 16, 2004)

hey, what did you expect? Any Soundtrack imported, especially from asia is gonna cost over $30...unless it's one disc...

Look on eBay!!! Best o' Luck to ya!


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 23, 2004)

Well, I can't wait for this movie to come out. Anybody else?

:asian: 

(Didn't see the original, sad to say.)


----------



## Andi (May 24, 2004)

What do you mean SW? Did it not get released back when Han_Tsu_Ki started this thread?


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 25, 2004)

Well, he only posted it at the beginning of April...

Also, there was already an old version of it...this is a remake...:asian:


----------

